# Остеохондроз и тахикардия



## Олеся26 (27 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте !
Мне 26 лет. Не так давно у меня обнаружили остеохондроз грудного и шейного отдела позвоночника. В то же время я проверяла щитовидную железу, сдавала кровь на гормоны,делала ЭКГ, реоэнцефалограмму.Также сказали что у меня ВСД по гипертоническому типу( хотя давление у меня пониженное,90/60,100/70.бывает немного выше). Иногда случаются обострения ВСД: тахикардия, расстройство желудка, озноб.Очень частая слабость,вялость,головные боли,холодные руки и ноги, бросает то в жар то в холод,сильно мерзну. Иногда не могу заснуть ночью из за тревоги и тахикардии.
Начиталась в интернете про остановку сердца у молодых и здоровых людей,про внезапную коронарную смерть, что сердце может не выдержать постоянной большой нагрузки...а последнее время у меня почти все время тахикардия, до 100 ударов в минуту.также про износ сердца.и про нарушение электрических импульсов. Много разных видео где об этом говорят сами врачи.Живу в постоянном страхе и мыслях об этом.
Две недели назад снова пошла к кардиологу, сделала ЭКГ и УЗИ. все нормально, только синусовая тахикардия и дополнительная хорда левого желудочка которая не на что не влияет. Сказали лечить спину и что остеохондроза быть не может так как это возрастные изменения. Сейчас пью панангин, иногда травяные сборы и седативные препараты по типу валерьянки.
Уже не знаю чему верить и как с этим нормально жить.Может у кого то было или есть что-то подобное, или что то можете сказать с медицинской точки зрения???


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Апр 2017)

Едва ли остеохондроз является причиной тахикардии. Имеющиеся симптомы характерны для соматоформного расстройства вегетативной нервной системы.


----------



## Олеся26 (27 Апр 2017)

А он не может быть ее причиной ?


----------



## Торопцев Д. А. (27 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте! На лицо (из вашего текста) явное ВСД с паническими атаками. Во-первых, не беспокойтесь, сердце не остановится). Во-вторых, пробуйте курсы седативного массажа, ИРТ. Из препаратов: мексидол (1т. 3 раза в день в течение мес.), грандаксин (1таб/сут), нейромультивит (1т/2 р день мес), походите в бассейн. Будьте здоровы!


----------



## Олеся26 (27 Апр 2017)

То что пишут в интернете вранье? Но ведь пишут врачи кардиологи.
Спасибо. Насчет бассейна это и сама думала. А таблетки вряд ли буду принимать


----------



## Олеся26 (6 Май 2017)

А вообще при таком пульсе сердце ведь изнашивается и нагрузка большая.страшно.что то может нарушиться.иногда такой страх и тревога.ощущения сердцебиения.


----------



## Ким Юрий (13 Июн 2017)

Дорогая Олеся, ищите хорошего психотерапевта, остеохондроз такие симптомы не дает, у вас проблемы с нервами, я все тоже самое прошел, нужен квалифицированный психотерапевт или психиатр, у вас ипохондрия началась, сильно переживаете за свое здоровье. Поверьте я через это прошёл


----------



## горошек (13 Июн 2017)

Олеся26 написал(а):


> иногда травяные сборы и седативные препараты по типу валерьянки.


А почему иногда? Попейте курсом. Если давление на сегодняшний день не понижено, а наоборот, боретесь с повышенным и тахикардией. По мне, так хорошо помогает 30 капель настойки пиона+30 капель настойки валерьяны в стакан тёплого питься и пить не торопясь, можно со сладеньким. И с мыслями своими работайте. Страх вызывает беспокойство, а беспокойство остальные симптомы. Да, это тяжело. И помощью специалистов тоже не пренебрегайте.


----------



## Aришка 07 (14 Авг 2018)

@Олеся26,  как вы себя чувствуете? Мучаюсь тахикардией уже полгода, думаю что от грудного отдела. Вам удалось найти причину?


----------

